
My Ted talk: how I took on the tech titans in their lair - mudetroit
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/apr/21/carole-cadwalladr-ted-tech-google-facebook-zuckerberg-silicon-valley
======
neilv
I think a lot of the big earlier dotcom founders have shaped companies that
reflect themselves, and had the money to see through some evolution of that.

If you want to see them change something genuinely (rather than minimal
begrudging appeasement gestures), I think you're going to need much better
arguments.

